# Great to be on here



## guapoalto049 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hello all! My name is Chris and I'm a 21 year old student with a life-long passion for mantids. As a kid I raised the typical species: Chinese with the occasional Narrow-Winged or European. As I got older I delved into a few exotics starting with _Sphodromantis viridis_ and _Hierodula grandis_. Right now I am caring for my first batches of _Gongylus_ and _Phyllocrania_, both of which seem to be doing very well. I just wanted to formally introduce myself since that seems to be the proper thing to do!


----------



## kitkat39 (Jul 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! Like you, my first mantis was the Chinese, which I still love to this day! =)


----------



## Rick (Jul 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi Chris, welcome to our humble abode online! where u located, in the states?


----------



## LauraMG (Jul 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Jul 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum dude!


----------



## ismart (Jul 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## guapoalto049 (Jul 19, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> Hi Chris, welcome to our humble abode online! where u located, in the states?


I live in Scranton, Pennsylvania.


----------



## revmdn (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome.


----------

